# Silicone muffin pan



## Beauty Mark (Jan 5, 2009)

Good things? Bad things? I'm thinking about investing in one, but I want to know how good they are.


----------



## angelzlilone (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a few and love them! I think i got them from Williams Sonoma. The only thing is sometimes they get builtup oil residue on them and its really hard to get it off.


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 5, 2009)

I am staying with my sister and she has silicone baking sheets that she got from QVC.  They work very well and just are pieces of awesome bakeware!

I would definitely invest in silicone bakeware for myself.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 6, 2009)

hahahaha i think my mind was in the gutter when i saw the title of this thread. or it could just be that i just replied to the rock of love tour bus thread, and i had boobs on the brain. hehe silicone muffin pan. that cracks me up.

but on to the topic at hand! i don't have the muffin pans, but i do have a silicone cake pan. it works just fine, and not as much problems with cake sticking to it. only thing is the cake comes out a little flatter than with a metal pan, because the silicone pan can stretch as the cake is baking. but other than that, i do like it.


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 6, 2009)

My mom and sister use these and love them. If I ever start baking I would use these as well.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 6, 2009)

I use silicon baking stuff for muffins.  The muffin pans I have to grease fairly well, or the muffins stick, but otherwise, they've been working fine!

I still bake my breads in a metal pan, though, and just got a new metal cake set.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't care for the flatness of my muffins. I used it once and they looked like Superdomes.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont care for them.
you dont get browning or caramelization like you do with a metal pan. you have to use a reglular pan underneath them anyway because they are too flimsy. and they always feel "sticky" to me after i clean them, i dont know if it is oil residue from foods/grease or soap residue that is hard to rinse off.
i got a set for christmas one year from my MIL (it was a bundt pan, muffin pan, and a square cake pan) and i ended up donating them all to goodwill.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2009)

I got one for mini-muffins that are shaped like teddy bear heads for Christmas but I've been using it to make ice cubes lol >_< I have yet to actually try it for muffins...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 20, 2009)

I am weary of cooking anything in plastic. I realize they won't melt but I am not down the the chemicals they could potentially put into your Food.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, it's not plastic, it's silicon... 

Metal stuff can shed off into foods, too.  Teflon cookware anyone?!

I dunno, I guess I am not one to worry about what chemicals are out there that's going to kill me, because in the end, everything is harmful.


----------



## angied (Jan 20, 2009)

I got some for christmas last year and didnt really care for them. I would rather just use the regular pans...but thats me.


----------

